# Vape Orenda whirling dervish



## Tom (6/9/18)

Got hold of 3 bottles recently, this is still a great vape.
Anyone stocking it? 

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (6/9/18)

sir vape had it ... not sure if there is anything left

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom (6/9/18)

Looks like it's sold out... 

Gesendet von meinem BLA-L29 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (6/9/18)

pity... its a nice vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/9/18)

This was a great vape indeed @Tom !

Reactions: Like 1


----------

